# removal to italy



## steven1 (Mar 21, 2013)

is there anybody moving to or from calabria area italy over the next few months i am looking to co share a large van to get my items to italy or does anybody know of a man and van service that i could use. thanks for your help guys and roll on the summer


----------



## le marche bound (Mar 26, 2013)

There's a guy on face book called interitalia who I spoke to about removal when we first started thinking of going to Le Marche I found after a long search but he hadn't actually started but I've just checked and I think he may have now. When we spoke he was looking at doing Po Valley so Calabria may be too far south.


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

there is an excellent man with a van in abruzzo makes regular trips to and from the uk pm me if you would like his details


----------

